# expecting KNPV pup



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Expecting a pup from this litter by Backhaus later this year.

IVO III Iedema X Tess Backhaus

www.bloedlijnen.nl/?BRN=22967

www.bloedlijnen.nl/?BRN=19256

We all know Berry II Jack Puts line, I like the female pedigree a lot over Django,Duco II Rambo ,Rudo
Als like the cobination Boy Backhaus X An Iedema, cobination goes also back to Rambo
Nico is the brother from the NVBK female Monaco both very powerfull dogs.out of Kelly Iedema
I,m expecting very exlposive dogs out of this litter can,t wait.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Marcel Winter said:


> Expecting a pup from this litter by Backhaus later this year.
> 
> IVO III Iedema X Tess Backhaus
> 
> ...


should be some powerhouses out of that.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Brian Anderson said:


> should be some powerhouses out of that.




I hope so...:wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Marcel Winter said:


> Expecting a pup from this litter by Backhaus later this year.
> 
> IVO III Iedema X Tess Backhaus
> 
> ...


"NVBK female Monaco both very powerfull dogs.out of Kelly Iedema"

should produce very BIG dogs as well! Love the power of that line


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Brian Anderson said:


> "NVBK female Monaco both very powerfull dogs.out of Kelly Iedema"
> 
> should produce very BIG dogs as well! Love the power of that line


Would be great like the BIG ones and the power too ,thanks Brian.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck with the new pup Marcel. Some nice bloodlines there for sure.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds like a nice line, any date set yet or still waiting for the female to go into heat?


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Alice Bezemer said:


> sounds like a nice line, any date set yet or still waiting for the female to go into heat?



End of July , early august expecting.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Christopher Jones said:


> Good luck with the new pup Marcel. Some nice bloodlines there for sure.


 Thank you Christopher.


----------

